# Turn off Microsoft Excel Sounds?



## Natobasso (Dec 15, 2006)

How in the heck can I turn off the STUPID excel sounds on the mac version? ARgh...any help appreciated as I'm currently going crazy with this.


----------



## simbalala (Dec 15, 2006)

How about Prefs -> General -> Provide feedback with sound?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 15, 2006)

I could just hug you! Thanks!


----------

